# The Double Suspension Gallop



## EscapeTurn (Feb 27, 2006)

Everyone knows that all breeds of dog are suspended above ground at least once per stride at a full gallop. Sighthounds, on the other hand, are able to utilize the double suspension gallop, where they are suspended above ground _twice_ in one stride. Once in the tucked position where their back foot can almost reach past their shoulder, and once in the fully extended position where the curve of their topline will actually _reverse_. Talk about extreme strength and flexibility! Before I had my greyhounds, I knew nothing about this. Ever since my first greyhound came home with me, I've been absolutely fascinated with the way they move. I got a picture of my two the other day showing both suspensions, and I was really taken aback by how incredible and powerful they are. Then again, maybe I'm biased- that whole "proud mom" thing. :blushing: Either way, I wanted to see what you all thought of it.

So without further adieu, here's Dazzle and Echo at full flight.


----------



## woodsac (Feb 27, 2006)

What a great capture!
And the scenery just adds to the photo


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 28, 2006)

looks like there going like 100.... awsome capture


----------



## mannella (Feb 28, 2006)

my Belgians do that. Of course they have a body like that of a cross between a wippet and a greyhound. Nice capture especially getting them in both positions.--lenny


----------



## macawlvr (Feb 28, 2006)

cool shots..dogs are the best!

Trish


----------

